# Cannot write to NFS share

## linux_matt

I have an issue trying to get an NFS share writeable. Even if I chmod 777 a file on the server side on the client side it reports file system as read only

Server fstab has:

/dev/sda4               /               ext4            noatime,rw      0 1 # contains home directory  

/etc/exports has:

 /home/joebloggs/photos 192.168.1.75 (async,rw,no_subtree_check,no_root_squash)  

uid and gid is the same on server and client:

uid=1000(joebloggs) gid=100(users) groups=100(users),10(wheel) [server]

uid=1000(joebloggs) gid=100(users) groups=100(users),10(wheel),1000(roro) [client]

fstab on client: 

192.168.1.75:/home/joebloggs/photos          /home/joebloggs/photos     nfs           rw,user,uid=1000,gid=100  0 0

photos directory on client shows that the owner of the files is joebloggs in the users group

client always reports that filesystem is read-only. Any suggestions? can't think of anything else!

----------

## BillWho

linux_matt,

I'm confused with your client mount point   :Confused:   Try moving it to /mnt/remote as in:

```
192.168.1.75:/home/joebloggs/photos /mnt/remote/joebloggs/photos nfs defaults 0 0
```

chown /mnt/remote/ joebloggs:joebloggs

----------

## linux_matt

BillWho, thank you for responding. I carried on working away at this and in the end the problem seemed to be on the server side as I've managed to crack it. I changed /etc/exports to allow the file system from root downwards to be available rw and that made the specific directory writeable. The reason for having the exact directory the same is that I am using the using the Cinelerra render farm -- I think this is a requirement, at least it now works the way I have set it up. Once again, thanks for responding        

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> linux_matt,
> 
> I'm confused with your client mount point    Try moving it to /mnt/remote as in:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

